# First Time in Whistler



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can expect any sort of conditions, from bone dry, to icy, to boilerplate, to nipple deep pow. December is a little early. Fortunately Whistler has a world class drinking scene too. Just make sure you make it home. Seems like every resort area ends up with a frozen dead person from them getting stumbling drunk and passing out in a snow bank...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> You can expect any sort of conditions, from bone dry, to icy, to boilerplate, to nipple deep pow. December is a little early. Fortunately Whistler has a world class drinking scene too. Just make sure you make it home. Seems like every resort area ends up with a frozen dead person from them getting stumbling drunk and passing out in a snow bank...



haha we were in whistler over martin luther king weekend (i think thats what it was called)

and pretty much every snowbank from town to our hotel had a wee drunk american in it...and the ones that werent in the snowbanks were crawling on all fours through the snow. :laugh:

and they say that we have bad binge drinking in NZ :dunno:


how long are you there for? i think december/early jan your alot less likely to see sun over there...but that could be a complete lie :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, we had some dude from Jersey this past season walk out of a bar stumbling drunk. Right in the middle of a snow cycle where we were getting feet of snow. He passed out in a snowbank, died, and got buried by snow. Search parties looked all over the place, the family was insistent foul play was involved, people at the bar were questioned. Then 2-3 months later, April I believe some local who had taken it upon himself to take daily walks searching for the guy found his wallet and S&R found the body nearby. Sad for the family, unfortunately out of towners not used to the mountains treat it too much like a Disney Land and throw out common sense when they step off the plane. I just kills(and them sometimes) me how a lot of them act. I know they are on vacation and hope they have a good time, but I've got to ask if they act that way at home...

Sorry for the thread hijack. We've got some Whistler area peeps on this board. Hopefully they'll chime in on their thoughts. My statement was more general as I have no Whistler experience myself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Hiya, I'm a fellow Midlands girl and I went to Whistler last Jan/Feb. It's a fantastic resort with loads of runs, bars, shops etc to keep you busy. It is definely the most expensive place I've boarded in mind you and there were lift queues sometimes during the peak of the day (something we're used to in Europe anyway but in USA/Canada I've not had that before). It was about £40 or so for a days lift pass so you want to be making the most of each day you board. There are so many runs to keep anyone busy for a week or two and the snow when I was there was fantastic but of course no-one can plan the weather. I stayed in the Mountainside Lodge and had a fantastic view of the piste from my bed and a gorgeous log fire, fridge, fully equipped kitchen etc, although there are loads of lovely places to eat in Whistler (I particularly liked Earls) so I ate out everynight. During peak season on Fri and Sat nights I think it's best to book a table as we found a lot of places were fully booked on the sat but in Dec you should be fine. There is a cinema in the centre which is good for a different night out as well. If you have any specific questions just shout!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Hi there,

Thank you for the info, I've only ever seen queues myself in the US once, but its always worth the wait. Ill put Earls on my to do list thats now starting to make shape. I'm counting down the days. 
Tess


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

at that time of year, if the pineapple winds are blowing you can expect grass, slush and rain!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I lived in Whistler all of last season so I can probably answer some questions. Last year december had a lot of snow, it was awesome. It you're an advanced rider and want to drop some sick lines there is plenty. The "pow spots" are the peak chair on Whistler mountain or the 7th Heaven chair on Blackcomb mountain just to give you a general idea

You can eat at the Brewhouse which is where I worked. It has a wide menu of good food, and they brew 4 or 5 kinds of their own beer. But the village is set up so you can easily walk around and find whatever you need to.

I wouldn't know anything about lodging unless you are up for staying in hostels.

Now if you know a good place where I could live at the base of the mountain anywhere in europe for a season, you would really be helping me out. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

The Cinnamon Bear Bar and Grill is a good place to drink, with decent cheap food at the same time. its located in the Hilton.
As you conditions, you never know in December, can be awesome, or it can be - well, no snow.....
I kept a blog of the snow and weather conditions last season if you want to read it, here is snow conditions for December 1 in Whistler 2007 and you can read on from there.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For nightlife I like: Savage Beagle, Garfinkels, Tommy's and Citta. For food, Earl's isn't cheap, but they have great steaks. The Mongolie grill is the usual mongolian grill, but they charge by weight, so it's kind of lame. Mix by Ric's is tapas, tasty but pricey.


----------

